# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Danabol ds,blue hearts Fake?

## hulk1o1

hey was up everybody. i have got danabol ds.what u guys think real or fake.pls help

lot no:td07115
mfg date is:18.08.2005 
and exp date is :17.08.2009

heres the pics.




do any of you guys have used danabol like the one in the picture. manufactured in 2005 with the same lot no. why iam saying this is because i think that its fake. 

heres the pic of the tabs .the tabs edges are raised.



i have been told its supposed to look like this.


what do u guys say.somebody else also told me that they are fake.pls pls pls help.thank you

----------


## Gear

They look good to me. Here is something I discovered myself...

-Gear

----------


## hulk1o1

> They look good to me. Here is something I discovered myself...
> 
> -Gear


Thank you sir thank you very very much.really appreciate it.  :2worship:   :Bowdown:

----------


## nator88

> hey was up everybody. i have got danabol ds.what u guys think real or fake.pls help
> 
> lot no:td07115
> mfg date is:18.08.2005 
> and exp date is :17.08.2009
> 
> heres the pics.
> 
> 
> ...


thats what i've used for 3 cycles.

awesome i will say.

40mg-50mg ED will do the job.

----------

